# Cinder block pig pit.



## jd96smokin (May 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, New here and have a couple questions. Next Saturday I'll be smoking my second pig on a cinder block pit.  The first roast I stacked my pit 4 rows high and put a tall lid on it, pig was 140 pounds in the racing style position. Took approx 18 hours at 225/250 degrees. Was curious if I lower the blocks to 3 high instead of 4 would it make a difference?  Also I didn't brine or inject the last hog and the meat was very juicy but lacked flavor.. any suggestions welcome.


----------



## jd96smokin (May 8, 2015)

IMG_131060255001199.jpeg



__ jd96smokin
__ May 8, 2015


----------



## jd96smokin (May 8, 2015)

IMG_20140920_154153385_HDR.jpg



__ jd96smokin
__ May 8, 2015






Pig turned out amazing


----------



## jd96smokin (May 8, 2015)

IMG_131011663974195.jpeg



__ jd96smokin
__ May 8, 2015


----------



## jd96smokin (May 8, 2015)

This is my my new build for the pig next Saturday. 













IMAG0598.jpg



__ jd96smokin
__ May 8, 2015


----------



## jd96smokin (May 8, 2015)

IMAG0600.jpg



__ jd96smokin
__ May 8, 2015


----------



## fwismoker (May 8, 2015)

Go the same high but crank up the heat to get it done faster


----------



## fwismoker (May 8, 2015)

Nice looking last cook


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2015)

I would do EXACTLY like you did the first pig....    It looks awesome.....  why change a good thing.....


----------



## seenred (May 9, 2015)

As the other guys said, looks good...I wouldn't change the setup.  If your last one lacked flavor, you could try several things to get more flavor in the meat.  Just off the top of my head, you could intensify and/or increase your rub...add an injection and/or a marinade and/or a mop...

Good luck and let us know how he turns out!

Red


----------



## themule69 (May 9, 2015)

As said above keep it as you did last time. Add more seasoning It looks great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jd96smokin (May 9, 2015)

Thanks guys,  just got done putting the forth layer of blocks on.  Your rite why change a good thing.   I'm afraid if I inject the hog with a mixture of Apple juice ext.. it'll overwhelm the taste of the pig, sounds goofy but I don't want to over due it. Anyone have any good recipes?


----------



## jd96smokin (May 9, 2015)

This pit once up to temp runs like a Cadillac, add about 2 hand fills of hot coals on each end adjust dampers and your good for over an hour.  













IMAG0601.jpg



__ jd96smokin
__ May 9, 2015


----------



## jd96smokin (May 9, 2015)

IMAG0602.jpg



__ jd96smokin
__ May 9, 2015


----------



## themule69 (May 10, 2015)

It looks like it will work just fine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## stickyfingers (May 11, 2015)

I would put the pig on its back to prevent juices from running out, cut the ribs and create a bowl effect. I would also inject, inject and inject some more and apply rub.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 11, 2015)

While I'm no expert in the whole hog category most of the pigs I've seen are belly side up to keep the juices in.


----------

